# Sterling Pastel!



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you get theese gorgeouse royals? guessing super pastle x super pastle?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Super pastel X cinnamon pastel :smile:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Super to Super = Supers, a Stering is the result of a super pastel to a Pewter.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> Super to Super = Supers, a Stering is the result of a super pastel to a Pewter.


Thats another way to produce it, it'll also appear from Pewter x Pastel breedings.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

ok so there are a couple ways, pewter x pastel is another then!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah the three ways listed above should produce it along with some other very interesting animals... thinking about it, i might invest in a cinny one day


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i am going to specialize in pythons and boas, nd breed both, start with royals, albino, then maybe mojave, or pied, maybe this sterling pastle, or ivory, loads realy, and breeding boas, this-next year, depending on my boas weights.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

look here for a picture of one and how its bred:

Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

check my avatar


----------

